# Can I adopt if I live in 1 bedroom house?



## gaia71

Does anybody know if only having a one bedroom house will go against you if you wish to adopt a baby/toddler? I am single and would be looking to upgrade to 2 bedroom once child is a bit older. Please advise as this will inform my next move


----------



## BroodyChick

You can Share a bedroom w a baby/toddler - not sure up to what age, but YES you can  good luck xx


----------



## Arrows

Generally the answer will be no. Each child must have their own bedroom and most authorities won't even consider you unless you have one available.  Best thing to do is to speak to the LA.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

My friend was approved in her 1 bed flat but was told after 2 the child should have its own room.  She also offered to rent or extend and they were happy with this - she was approved for 0-2 yrs


----------



## goldbunny

maybe you could convert your living space into a bedroom for yourself and then the child could have the bedroom? you'd only need the living space as a bedroom after the child was in bed anyway. Sofa bed and some clever storage?


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Seems to vary based on what others have said. Every agency I have approached has said must have a room per child and have been settled in a property for at least 6 months before starting home study. Best to ask around and see what they say. Go with the most positive x


----------



## BroodyChick

How strange - when I looked into baby adoption in London, everywhere I read that you can share your bedroom with the baby up to a certain age! Maybe it does vary and they are just being realistic about living situations in London vs elsewhere?


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Could well be a London thing not sure. I'm up north best to ring round and ask about the policy in your area x x


----------



## Doubleprincesstrouble

In the northwest I think they insist on a separate bedroom. Friends of mine inquired recently and were told absolutely they had to have another bedroom (might be slightly different for couples) so they have moved.

Also worth baring in mind that moving in the first few years is supposed to be very unsettling for adopted children.
We were advised not to move for 5 yrs.

Also worth baring in mind all the stuff LO will come with/need?


----------



## BroodyChick

I have a feeling it could also vary between single and couple adopters, I am also single and I definitely heard I can share a room with baby, but I do have a spare room in any case so this wasn't relevant to me.
Keep us posted, Gaia!x


----------



## thespouses

A lot of foster carers share a room with an under-2 (and if they are under 6 months, the government guidelines are that you should share a room, and some LAs will insist on it) and so do adopters with a newly placed baby - but I think they do like to see that the room is already there and as others have said, it's not going to be great to move house in the first couple of years of placement.


----------



## kizzi79

I think it may vary in different areas - my LA were very clear that even as a single adopter a spare room was a must (and took lots of measurements to ensure said room was big enough!!). I think it may be a case of phoning those agencies in your area and see what their policy is.

Good luck, love Kiz  xx


----------



## gaia71

Thanks for all your replies. Not at the adoption stage yet (still exploring AC). I think I will be looking for a flat/house with 2 bedrooms though (just in case).  .... x


----------



## Vford

I tried to see if I could move in to a 2 bedroom flat, got told I would only be able to when I've my adopted child. I have a social worker coming on Thursday, so I can discuss all this with her.

I could see about having a fold up bed for myself, and just sleep in my living room. After all it will be only temporary, until the move!


----------



## Vford

An update on house move to a 2 bedroom flat or house. I've managed to be on the waiting list with the housing association instead of the useless council. Such a relief now, that it's a step in the right direction!


----------



## Arrows

Brilliant news Vford!!


----------



## Vford

Arrows said:


> Brilliant news Vford!!


Thanks, I'm so glad because council have been rubbish lately!


----------

